# What if?



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Bill Simmons:


> 4. What if Suns owner Robert Sarver said, "Screw it, I'll pay the luxury tax every year?"
> 
> 
> Well, the following three things would have definitely and unquestionably happened: The Suns would have used the No. 7 pick on either Luol Deng or Andre Igoudala in 2004 (instead of unloading that pick to Chicago for $3 million and the No. 21 pick in 2005); they would have used the No. 21 pick on Rajon Rondo in 2006 (instead of selling it to Boston for cash and the No. 27 pick in 2007); and they wouldn't have traded Kurt Thomas to Seattle along with their No. 1s in 2008 and 2010. Some people would throw in the Joe Johnson deal here (Johnson to Atlanta for Boris Diaw and two No. 1s), but that wasn't a luxury tax move; they made an effort to re-sign Johnson and he wanted to leave.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/080310

Article posted by bill simmons on espn.com, i thought it was interesting, phx could have been a dynasty.

Nash, barbosa, rondo, hill, igoudala, bell, marion, staud, diaw, thomas

That team would be unstoppable


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah. I'm tired of looking back on that. A lot of the moves were made under certain circumstances, not just because Sarver didn't want to pay tax. Suns didn't want any of those players they traded. 

And I really don't think things fall into place like that either. Say we did keep them, other moves probably don't happen the way they did.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We also would have had Deng.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Jammin said:


> We also would have had Deng.


yeah igoudala/deng in the draft, but simmons implied iggy because he is better.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I guess I'll say this again. The Suns wanted Iggy, but traded the pick before thinking he wouldn't be there. Deng was who Chicago wanted.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

iggy would replace marion very well....


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

and with the 7-8 man rotation 2 or 3 of them would have been **** outta luck.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

spilled milk.

what if majic never contracted hiv?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

KillWill said:


> what if majic never contracted hiv?


He'd still be retired by now.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

See, I don't like this kinda logic when you go back so far. There's no guarantee that those players would have developed the way they have now had they been on the Suns. Those players became what they were because the sorry teams they were on couldn't do anything else but start them.

Now, a better "what if?" would be if someone said "what if Cheapshot Bob had never checked Nash into the sidelines?" Or better yet, "what if Sarver had some balls and had decided to keep Thomas and Jones, and just add Hill, so that the Suns future wouldn't have been compromised?"

Anyways, all "what ifs" do is make you regret the past and make you sad. It's just a waste of time


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> See, I don't like this kinda logic when you go back so far. There's no guarantee that those players would have developed the way they have now had they been on the Suns. Those players became what they were because the sorry teams they were on couldn't do anything else but start them.


exactly why i made my 7-8 man rotation comment.


----------

